# IKEA Pen Blanks



## MRDucks2 (Nov 11, 2017)

IKEA had a cutting board with some kinda neat wood in it, 3/4 inch thick. Hmmm $12, should be able to get several blanks...




...40 to be exact and 5 more just a little short. Surely a decent deal, right?





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks looks like a great deal to me.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 12, 2017)

And I thought I was cheap!  Nice score for wood at a bargain basement price!


----------



## ssalvage (Nov 12, 2017)

Especially worth it if the pens turn out nice! :good: 
Please post some results once you've made some. I am really curious.


----------



## KMCloonan (Nov 12, 2017)

I have found great cheap wood from cutting boards at Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. Some can make very nice segmented blanks. I typically pay about $3 for a used cutting board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't think I'd be cutting on the glue lines.  Cut diagonally and you have segmented blanks.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 13, 2017)

That’s a good idea, Tom. Will try that on the next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

